# Intro!.. ook hier maar even..



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Watch-heads!.. ik had al wat van me laten horen op het internationaal georienteerde engelstalige deel.. laat ik hier ook mijn gezicht maar eens zien..

Ik ben nog maar kort bezig met horloges.. maar dan anders dan de meesten hier..

Lang geleden kocht ik een Seiko Quartz.. dat was mijn Daily beater voor vele jaren.. en dat was te zien ook.. butsen, krassen, lasspetters.. kortom.. de kast zag er niet meer uit..en hij was al aan zijn derde glas toe..

'k had op mijn werk een stukje Poedermetallurgisch gereedschapstaal over.. een bijzonder materiaal.. taai en hard... Dus heb ik het uurwerkje op een avond thuis uit de oude kast gehaald, en de kast opgemeten.. nieuwe kast ontworpen, en de volgende dag op mijn werk in de lunchpauze een nieuwe kast gemaakt..










zodat ik nu , mede door het plaatsen van een Saffierglas een nagenoeg gepantserd horloge heb..

onderwijl droeg ik een goedkoop horloge .. reclamedingetje van Heineken.. maar ik vond de wijzerplaat wel mooi.. groene sunburst.. maar.. plastic kast.. en die scheurde op een dag.. wat dan.. Ok.. Nieuwe Kast!.. dus wederom uurwerkje uit 't kastje.. kastje opgemeten. en Hopsa!

Van:










Naar:










Via:










Kopen kan iedereen tenslotte..

Tevens moest het eerste horloge van mijn vader er ook aan geloven.. een Verdal Tour de France.. met zwaar beschadigde kast.. matglas en een gebroken stift...










dit is nog maar een "tussenstationnetje".. de wijzerplaat wordt opnieuw opgemaakt.. en ze krijgt uiteindelijk een Titanium kast, met vlak saffier...


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Ook hier welkom!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Watch-heads!.. ik had al wat van me laten horen op het internationaal georienteerde engelstalige deel.. laat ik hier ook mijn gezicht maar eens zien..
> 
> Ik ben nog maar kort bezig met horloges.. maar dan anders dan de meesten hier..
> 
> ...


 VET!! Doe zo verder!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

doe zo verder?.. graag!.. 

prototype...










Titanium grade 2.. yeah baby yeah!..

Ik ben momenteel doende mijn Atelier in te richten... ik heb onlangs een huis gekregen in het pittoreske Bakhuizen..met 18m² schuur, in 3 compartimenten van 6m² elk.. de middelste wordt mijn "Toolroom" met mijn machines.. 
op één hoog heb ik een ruimte van 14m².. met smetteloos gebroken wit vinyl op de vloer.. de Edelsmids werkbank staat er al.. de Horlogemakersbank gaat morgen in aanbouw.. onderdelen zijn besteld.. beukenhouten werkblad, stalen ladekastjes en Alu profielen.. en dat alles voor een totaalprijs van pak em beet 300,-... 










tekeningen komen binnenkort beschikbaar voor een kleine vergoeding.. zodat iedere liefhebber die zelf ook onderhoud doet een goede werkplek kan bekomen.. 

verder zit ik in de tussentijd lekker te ontwerpen.. dingetjes zoals:










gebaseerd op de kast van mijn Verdal.. maar dan wat groter.. hier moet een Sellita SW200 in gaan komen..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Morgen komen als het goed is de eerste onderdelen binnen voor de werkbank.. te weten de kastjes.. en het werkblad.. beuken..

ik ben geen houtbewerker.. maar beuken en berken hebben mijn voorkeur als het gaat om het bewerken van hout.. 
in het verleden heb ik een Berkentriplex skateboard gebouwd, in de tijd dat ik nog zeer actief aan skateboarding deed.. er was bijna niemand die geloofde dat ik dat board zelf gebouwd had.. 't deed qua vorm en sterkte niet onder voor een professioneel wedstrijd board..

Beukenhout heb ik me onlangs eens mee bezig gehouden.. om een lang gekoesterde wens te vervullen.. ik heb sinds kort mijn eigen woning.. en ik wilde iets bijzonders in de woonkamer hebben.. een plek om me terug te trekken, met een goed boek, een glas Whisky en een goede Sigaar..










Beukenhout is hard, en fijn van draad. splinteren doet het daardoor niet makkelijk, en splijten al helemaal niet.. just what the doctor ordered..

Daarom ga ik onderstaande bouwen..










en die krijgt in mijn Atelier een plek naast deze..










een Edelsmidswerkbank.. aan deze bank heb ik voorheen mijn horloges gebouwd.. maar ze is eigenlijk te laag.. maar.. voor het afwerken van kasten, het edelsmeden, en modelbouw is deze bank zeer geschikt.. ik moet er alleen een nieuw schootsvel onder hangen..


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ook namens mij Welkom hier!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Dank.. 

Ik ben nog niet zo lang bezig met horloges.. maar.. met mijn achtergrond als gereedschapmaker ben ik tot de conclusie gekomen dat Horloges GAAF zijn.. zeker Mechanische horloges.. wat nou batterijtjes?..


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Welkom hier ook Arie!

schitterend bezig!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ook welkom hier, had je al gezien op hf


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

we gaan stapje voor stapje vooruit.. de CNC staat al op zijn nieuwe plekkie!










binnenkort maar eens plakjes Titanium gaan zagen..


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Morgen komen als het goed is de eerste onderdelen binnen voor de werkbank.. te weten de kastjes.. en het werkblad.. beuken..
> 
> ik ben geen houtbewerker.. maar beuken en berken hebben mijn voorkeur als het gaat om het bewerken van hout..
> in het verleden heb ik een Berkentriplex skateboard gebouwd, in de tijd dat ik nog zeer actief aan skateboarding deed.. er was bijna niemand die geloofde dat ik dat board zelf gebouwd had.. 't deed qua vorm en sterkte niet onder voor een professioneel wedstrijd board..
> ...


Erg mooi die "rietveld" stoel van je, ik heb ooit nét dezelfde gemaakt( wiliswaar glakt,maar ik neem aan dat dàt ook jou plan is). ook erg leuk om te horen dat je net zoals ik ooit "hardcore skater" was... Ik mag op mijn 38e nog steeds graag af en toe op mijn longboard cruisen, en af en toe "street" ik ook nog eens, alhoewel het minder vlot gaat als pakweg 20 jaar geleden. Doe zo verder met je MacGyveren !


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Van harte welkom, ik had je op HF ook al voorbij zien komen. Ik ben jaloers op jouw talenten, geweldig om te zien!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Inmiddels ben ik al een poosje bezig met de werkbank...

De Post.. een paar pakketten met Alu profielen en bevestigingsmaterialen.. de kastjes en het werkblad waren al eerder geleverd...










Dus.. met het Alu in huis.. de boel eerst uitgesorteerd, tekeningen uitgedraaid, en de sch..werkplaats in.. gaten boren in de Alu profielen, en in de kopse kanten van bepaalde profielen Draad M8 getapt..

Na ongeveer een uurtje boren en tappen ben je dus zover.. dat schiet lekker op..










Da n is het blad aan de beurt.. ik heb een sjabloon gemaakt, zodat ik de voorkant en de goot kan frezen met de bovenfrees.. middels 2 schijven die voor de juiste afstand vanaf het sjabloon zorgen..










Eerst de kleine schijf erop.. ten behoeve van het gootje










en dan lopen we er 2 keer langs.. eerst 2, daarna 4 mm diep, met een bolkopfreesje van 8 mm










Dan.. met de grote schijf erop, kan de voorkant gefreesd worden.. gewoon de schijf tegen het sjabloon gedrukt houden.. en 't gaat als vanzelf..









Bijna door.. nog één keer dieper zetten..










En.. we hebben een gefreesde voorkant van de werkbank.. met gootje en al..










zodat het sjabloon eraf kan..










Ok.. werkblad klaar.. frame neergezet.. kastjes gepakt, en daar wat gaatjes in geboord.. de speciale T-moeren die ik bij deze profielen heb besteld kun je ook naderhand vanaf de voorkant in het profiel klikken.. je hoeft ze er dus niet vantevoren al in te schuiven.. , met een priem de moeren op hun plek geschoven.. en met 6 boutjes elk kastje vastgeschroefd.. blad er op.. even voor't smoel..










En als toegift : een detailshot van het gootje.. later gaat het hele blad nog geschuurd worden, en dan gaat ie in de blanke lak.. zodat je geen vlekken krijgt als je eens met olie knoeit..










intussen heb ik de verstelsteunen voor de armsteunen ook al in elkaar gezet


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Vandaag maar even stevig tekeer gegaan in de werkplaats.. 
Ik heb me beziggehouden met de armsteunen.. scharnieren eraan.. verstelmechaniekje eronder









en even een detailshot...









de achter en zijpanelen zijn ook al gezaagd.. nu nog schuren, en het houtwerk in de blanke lak zetten.. dan even zien of we nog wat schuimrubber en (kunst) leer hebben voor de armsteunen.. om het helemaal af te maken..


----------



## Mimoza (Feb 2, 2013)

Als je nog wat leer nodig hent voor de armsteunen, ik kan eventueel alle soorten leer zorgen. Contacteer me dan maar even.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...195130106&type=3&video_source=pages_video_set

Gisteren even een videootje gemonteerd.. het frezen van een Horlogekast.. Veel kijkplezier!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

en vandaag lekker bezig geweest met het inrichten van mijn Atelier..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

KLAAR!..










Gisteren de laatste hand eraan gelegd.. nu verder met uitpakken, en de lades vullen met onderdelen en gereedschappen..

verder heb ik vandeweek.. tussen de bedrijven door nog wat zitten ontwerpen..










eens zien of ik in de komende weken eens tijd ga vinden om 2 Titanium kastjes te frezen volgens dit ontwerp.


----------



## Bazzie (Oct 28, 2013)

Ziet er zeer netjes uit. Ik ben altijd zeer onder de indruk als mensen dit soort dingen compleet zelf weten te maken. Ik zit al aan het top van mijn kunnen met wat ikea kasten in elkaar schroeven. :-d


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Bazzie.. veel meer dan dat hoef je voor een dergelijke werkbank niet eens te kunnen.. ehh.. come and think of it.. deze kastjes hoef je niet eens in elkaar te schroeven.. alleen de handgreepjes zitten met schroefjes vast.. en de wieltjes.. maar die gebruik je niet.. dat scheelt weer..

die Alu profielen.. daar moet je wat gaatjes in boren.. en wat draad tappen.. als je een accuboor hebt.. dan is dat prima voor het tappen.. en een boorstandaard is handig om de gaten door de profielen te boren..

't frame zit in elkaar als Fischer-technik










de zwarte nokjes vervang je als het ware voor boutjes.. die schuiven in de gleuven van het andere profiel, en door de gaatjes kun je ze aandraaien met een imbussleuteltje (heeft Ikea ook )

Voor het blad heb je aan een decoupeerzaag genoeg.. het geultje was voor mij de kers op de taart

intussen heb ik de werkbank in gebruik genomen..










een ETA 2763, gortdroog en vuil.. dus morgen gaat alles in 't sop..

de rest van de delen liggen keurig in een stolpje.. (botervlootje van de Blokker)










die gele bakjes.. dat zijn wisselplaat doosjes.. ik heb een hele verzameling.. bewaarde ze vroeger op mijn werk als gereedschapmaker.. kwamen altijd van pas voor het bewaren van kleine onderdeeltjes.. en de vakjes zijn zelfs groot genoeg om een France Ebauches FE 68 in op te bergen..


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Bazzie said:


> Ziet er zeer netjes uit. Ik ben altijd zeer onder de indruk als mensen dit soort dingen compleet zelf weten te maken. Ik zit al aan het top van mijn kunnen met wat ikea kasten in elkaar schroeven. :-d


----------



## Bazzie (Oct 28, 2013)

Hahaha geweldig.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Met Ikea kan alles..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

inmiddels is de werkbank volop in gebruik..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Oplettende kijkers hebben het mogelijk al gezien.. wat is dat voor stolp?.. gewoon een botervlootje van de Blokker.. met transparante stolp..
Ik heb van die wisselplaat doosjes met vakjes.. daar kunnen er een aantal van onder de stolp.. en dan kan mijn uurwerkhouder er ook nog bij.. 

Verder heb ik ook nog 2 Olie cupjes gemaakt..










gewoon op de draaibank.. stukkie hard PVC in de machine.. randje voor de dopjes erin gedraaid. en een kuiltje erin gesticheld.. de transparante dopjes op de Olieflesjes komen van bidons met sportdrank..ze passen precies op de cups.. ik dronk dat spul dagelijks.. omdat werk voor mij ook topsport is.. ik geef altijd alles.. dopjes gebruikte ik ook voor het mengen van verf voor modelbouw werk..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

OK.. Volop in gebruik dus.. waaraan ben ik dan bezig?..

wel.. ik had nog wat ETA 2763 Kalibertjes liggen.. fijn werkje om aan te klussen..

Dus..

*VOOR:*










*NA:*










Juist.. ik heb de zichtbare randen van de bruggen gefacetteerd.. ik was die gestanste kanten zat.. waren me niet strak genoeg..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

zonder woorden...


----------



## T_I (Jun 26, 2012)

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> zonder woorden...


Dan ik maar... wat is het?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra (Nov 24, 2013)

Dit is mijn eerste zelf gebouwde horloge.. een geanodiseerde Aluminium kast, Eigenbouw Wijzerplaat, en wijzers.. transparante kleurlakken gebruikt op de wijzerplaat, nadat ik em sunburst geslepen had.. dit is nog een "prototype", met een ETA 2763. daar heb ik er nog een paar van liggen.. maar die krijgen een titanium kast..

en. het apparaat op de achtergrond.. nieuwe aanwinst.. een Elma Reinigings machine..


----------

